# A bunch of old cameras



## Esemar (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi folks,

I looked around the web and it seems like this is the best forum to talk about old cameras in.  An older friend passed away and his wife wants to get rid of the old equipment.  So I wanted to give the real camera aficionados a chance at this stuff before I put it on ebay.

I hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting a list like this here!  I'll be happy to provide photos or answer any questions.  If you are interested in something here or the entire lot, make a fair offer in public (so that way I know it's fair!)

The list:

Braun flash - no model number or anything.  Looks like an electric shaver with a slider on the front with green red, and blue upside down triangle/arrows.


Focal Flash Pro-700 "Thyristor" bounce electornic flash, 20-01-49


Keystone Americana 8mm K-773, no case (triple lens rotating lens situation, like a microscope)


Kodak Stereo Camera, w/lens covers and case, serial 004140
	Includes Sunset Unitic light sensor model 31 made in Japan

Kodak Brownie Super 27


12 pack of Bond class m flash bulbs maybe from the 60's or 70's?


Argus with telephoto, wideangle, and external view finder (sort of a golden sheen, like a uranium coated glass or something).  Including case in good condition.


Very old "vest pocket kodak" from 1913 "autographic kodak" Comes with case


Mamiya/Sekor 528TL, no lens (lens base is there, but top part is not) Includes case in used condition


Kodak M24 Instamatic movie camera, no case


Contarex, Zeis Icon
  includes:
    Carl Zeiss Nr 3267214 Sonnar 1:4 135mm lens.  Great condition.
    Carl Zeiss Nr 3178782 Planar 1:2 50mm lens.  Great condition.

Argus 50mm Coated Cintar  Part # 14226  with ncase in good cond


Polaroid Automatic 330 Land Camera


----------



## compur (Aug 15, 2013)

There is a "Buy & Sell" section of the forums (near the bottom of the list).

It's difficult to make offers on something sight unseen.  Would you buy a car sight unseen from someone on the internet who merely told you the make and model?

When selling online it is customary to provide clear photos and descriptions as to condition which the seller (you) guarantees with money back return privilege. If you are not knowledgeable enough to determine the condition then you should state that too so the buyer understands he/she is taking a chance. There are a number of things that can be wrong with a camera or lens that only someone familiar with them would be able to judge on inspection.


----------

